# How to bypass the trigger switch?



## roy111 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello to all..
I'm a newby who bought a used craftsman 315.174730 router which now won't run.
The trigger switch is no longer available, so I thought I would bypass it and use instead the master switch on the router stand.

However there are 5 wires (Black, white, red, yellow and violet) attached to the trigger switch and I can't get any readings that make sense on my voltmeter.

so... my question is:
Is the black wire the hot lead to the trigger switch and the white the neutral return? ... or...? (There are two red wires going to opposite ends of the trigger switch - wiring runs shown on pg 12 of the online manual). 

Thanks in advance for your help,
Roy


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

roy111 said:


> Hello to all..
> I'm a newby who bought a used craftsman 315.174730 router which now won't run.
> The trigger switch is no longer available, so I thought I would bypass it and use instead the master switch on the router stand.
> 
> ...


My one and only thought would be to throw it away and buy one that works. 

Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Roy.

How old is the router? Is it worth repairing or replacing?

I, personally, do not like to mess around with the electronics on tools....


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Roy, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have 
World wide forum some times it takes a while for members to get back to you


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

On mine, 2 of the red wires feed a light in the base. The red wire coming from the motor is from a secondary winding in the motor to produce low voltage for the light. I would "think" that the black and white wires from the motor are what you would need to connect to, but *DO SO AT YOUR OWN RISK* as this is only a guess. I did not have a yellow or violet wire on mine, so have no idea what direction to suggest for those. Perhaps further disassembly might be in order to determine where those wires go if you can't determine by testing. 

Not sure if it's of any help, but there are pictures of mine here: -craftsman-router-manual-anyone.html


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Roy.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Bypassing the main power switch will only work if the main power switch is the problem.
It may not be!

There is an interlock switch actuated by the spindle lock mechanism(It actually is still available! Cost $25-30 with S & H). Also as I recall the multi conductor wire to the handle was problematic as well.
Then there is also the variable speed control that can cause the same problem.

I would want to troubleshoot and find the actual problem before attempting repair. Jumpering things without an understanding of what you are doing usually doesn't end well!

Also do consider that is about a 30-35 year old, or so, tool. I think I would just replace the tool.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome......
Throw it away and start again seems good advise to me. Playing with power when one is unsure is not a good way to start. I'd invest in a later model and some reliability.

Cheers :happy:


----------

